# Posicionador de valvula motorizada con señal de 4-20 mA



## cristian martinez (Ago 21, 2011)

Hola a todos, tengo un pequeño problema con una valvula automatica de control de flujo de lodos hacia un tornillo sin fin que se encarga de exprimir esos lodos y asi aprovecharlos.
la valvula automatica es una valvula motorizada la cual internamente tiene un sistema de reductor el cual esta acoplado al cuerpo de la valvula, cuando le generamos una señal de 4-20 mA esta valvula se mueve en un rango de 0 a 100 % de apertura o cierre.
actualmente la valvula esta fuera de servicio por problemas que aun desconocemos.
a continuacion les comentare como trabaja esta valvula tanto para que conozcan algo nuevo como para que me aporten ideas para poner en funcionamiento este sistema:

la valvula como ya habia comentado anteriormente recibe una señal de 4-20 mA provenientes de un controlador (control de flujo de lodos), esta valvula tiene acoplado un potenciometro  de 5 kΩ el cual va a variar cuando la valvula este en movimiento (señal de realimentacion esta señal nos indica la posicion real de la valvula se compara con la señal de corriente y el circuito electronico se encarga de corregir tal error y posicionar correctamente la valvula), dentro de su circuiteria electronica tiene dos relays los cuales se energizan a 24 voltios y permiten el paso de 110 v hacia dos contactores los cuales son los encargados de energizar el motor con una señal de 220 voltios de ac, ya sea en avance (cuando la valvula abre osea cuando le aplicamos una señal superior a 4 mA) o en retroceso (cuando la valvula cierra y le aplicamos una señal inferior a 20 mA), me gustaria que me colaboraran diseñando un circuito que haga y cumplas estas funciones se los agradeceria de corazon, cualquier informacion extra que necesiten no duden en preguntarmela.

el circuito actual que se encuentra en falla tiene un comparador de ventana marca siemens tca 965 ( *http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/infineon/1-tca965b.pdf* ),  un contador binario oscilador marca phillips CD 4060 ( *http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/cd4060b.pdf *) me podrian decir que tipo de funcion cumplen aqui ?


----------



## Tratante (Ago 23, 2011)

Hola Cristian.

Lo ideal seria reparar el circuito que tienes actualmente en la valvula. Si has decidido reemplazar ese circuito yo pensaria en algo basado en microcontroladores (cosa de gustos). 

Pienso que estos serian los pasos a seguir.

1. Convertir la corriente de 4 a 20 ma a voltaje en rango de 1 a 5 voltios (shunt 25 ohms)
2. Usar el potenciometro acoplado a la valvula como divisor de voltaje para obtener de 1 a 5 voltios.
3. Leer ambos valores.
4. Disparar los relevadores segun se requiera para buscar igualar el voltaje de la señal de control y la señal del potenciometro.
5. El circuito debe tener forma de ser calibrado para marcar el valor de voltaje del potenciometro que indica 0% y 100% ( 2 botones)
6. Debe poder calibrarse tambien para reconocer el voltaje de la señal de mando que corresponde a 4 mA y a la de 20 mA (2 botones)

Necesitas 2 pines para lectura analogica, 4 pines para lectura de botones y 2 de salida para disparar los relevadores, 4 salidas para leds de indicacion (opcional).

Como ves?

Saludos

perdon, el shunt deberia ser de 250 ohms.


----------



## shoker4 (Ago 23, 2011)

Cristina tuve un problema similar o igual al tuyo el año pasado con las controladoras de las válculas para lodos de una planta de tratamiento de efluentes. En ese caso fue que se habian quemado, regulador de voltaje fijo de 24v, dos diodos 1N4004, unos condensadores reventados y un par de resistencias en las 6 placas. Todas tenian como corazón un PIC16C74.

Con respecto a lo que comento "Tratante", no recomiento trabajar con voltajes porque en el ambiente industrial donde trabaja este tipo de equipos conviven con muchos equipos que generan ruidos eh interferencias. Además el protocolo HART que trasmite en dos frecuencias sobre 4-20mA es un standard y al trasmitirse por corriente el ruido prácticamente es cero.

Saludos


----------



## Tratante (Ago 24, 2011)

Hola Shoker4, Cristian

1. Abra que aclarar si la valvula en cuestion usa dicho protocolo, el HART.
2. Entiendo que la tarjeta de control de la valvula puede verse como parte fisica de la valvula, es decir "esta en el mismo gabinete", siendo cortas las trayectorias desde el punto donde se convierte la corriente a voltaje y la señal del potenciometro no veo el problema del "ruido" industrial.

Saludos


----------



## cristian martinez (Ago 25, 2011)

Buenas noches a todos mis compañeros de foros de electronica, el siguiente tema que creare es para pedirles su colaboracion con una secuencia que no me quiere cuadrar.
la secuencia la estoy configurando en un controlador marca moore modelo 353, el principio de funcionamiento de este circuito logico, es controlar la posicion de una valvula motorizada, la cual recibe una señal de 4-20 mA (No es protocolo hart).
hablando electricamente al recibir una señal de control (set point) se encargara de energizar un *relay 1* de 24 vdc el cual al ser energizado permitira el paso de 110 vac para energizar los contactos A1 y A2 de el contactor, cuando estos contactos esten energizados a 110 vac  va a permitir el paso de 220 vac el cual energizara el motor electrico de la valvula hasta que alcance la posicion que se le pidio esto es cuando la valvula va de un punto minimo a un punto maximo, ejemplo de 0 - 50 % (FORWARD).

para realizar el cambio de fase

cuando vamos a operar la valvula de un punto maximo a un minimo, ejemplo 50 % a 10 % el *relay 2* debera ser energizado con 24 vdc el cual  permitira el paso de 110 vac para energizar los contactos A1 y A2 de el contactor, cuando estos contactos esten energizados a 110 vac  va a permitir el paso de 220 vac el cual energizara el motor electrico de la valvula hasta que alcance la posicion  (REVERSE)








como pueden observar en la imagen anterior la primera señal de 4-20 mA proviene de un potenciometro, dicha señal llega a un bloque analogo el cual convierte en porcentaje  la corriente osea que para 4 mA voy a tener 0 % y para 20 mA 100 %, ese bloque recibe el nombre de entrada  analoga 1 (AIN 1), la otra señal proviene de controlador externo, esa señal entra a un bloque que recibe señales analogas, y las convierte en porcentaje, osea que para 4 mA voy a tener 0 % y para 20 mA 100 %, ese bloque recibe el nombre de entrada  analoga 2 (AIN 2), las 2 señales analogas entran a un bloque comparador (CMP1), el cual trabaja de la siguiente manera:

recibe una señal de proceso (AIN1) (señal de retroalimentacion de la valvula) cuando digo retro alimentacion me refiero a un potenciometro acoplado al motor, el cual me dara la posicion real de la valvula.

recibe una señal el cual llamaremos set point (AIN2) la cual como dijimos anteriormente es una señal proveniente de un controlador externo.

el comparador puede trabajar en modo reverse o en modo direct.

cuando trabajamos el comparador en modo *reverse*, significa que a la salida del comparador (CMP1) voy a tener un 1 logico si y solo si la señal de  retro alimentacion esta por debajo del set point y cuando esta señal alcance el set point o este por encima de este me manda un 0 logico, ejemplo: la valvula se encuentra en un 10 % de su posicion y la necesitamos en 50 %, entonces como la señal de retro alimentacion se encuentra en 10 % y la señal del set point se encuentra en 50 % me va a mandar un 1 logico a la salida hasta que alcance el set point cuando se alcance el set point se desactivara la salida del comparador y colocara un 0.

cuando trabajamos el comparador en modo *direct *, eso significa que la salida del comparador va a ser 1 cuando la señal de retroalimentacion sea mayor o igual al set point.

en mi diseño he utilizado un comparador en modo reverse, continuando con la explicacion del circuito, nos encontramos con una señal digital proveniente de un switch el cual me confirmara cuando la valvula este abierta al 100 %, este switch lo he instalado por proteccion a la valvula, osea que cuando esta llegue a su 100 %, me apague el motor y de esta manera este no siga funcionando pues me puede dañar el sistema reductor.
a esa entrada digital la he llamado (DIN1), como la valvula va a estar operando en puntos intermedios (1 - 99 %) el switch no va a estar activado osea que a la salida de ese bloque voy a tener un 0 logico, esa señal he decidido negarla con una compuerta NOT y a la salida de esa compuerta obviamente voy a tener un 1 logico.

el  comparador que se encuentra en la parte de abajo (CMP 2) recibe y hace exactamente lo mismo que hace el comparador (CMP 1), recibiendo las mismas señales analogas (señal de retroalimentacion potenciometro y set point.

tambien nos encontramos  con una señal digital proveniente de un switch el cual me confirmara cuando la valvula este cerrada al 0 %, este switch lo he instalado por proteccion a la valvula, osea que cuando esta llegue a su 0 %, me apague el motor y de esta manera este no siga funcionando pues me puede dañar el sistema reductor.
a esa entrada digital la he llamado (DIN 2), como la valvula va a estar operando en puntos intermedios (1 - 99 %) el switch no va a estar activado osea que a la salida de ese bloque voy a tener un 0 logico, esa señal he decidido negarla con una compuerta NOT y a la salida de esa compuerta obviamente voy a tener un 1 logico.

a continuacion entrare a explicar las compuertas AND, como ya saben, para que a la salida de la compuerta AND halla un 1 logico debo tener todas las entradas activadas en 1, en el momento entrare a explicar la compuerta AND de la parte inferior de la imagen (AND 2) esta compuerta recibe la señal de el comparador 1 (CMP1) la cual esta siendo negada por la (NOT 3), osea que me estaria mandando un 0 pues si lo recuerdan tengo activado los comparadores (CMP 1 y CMP 2) por que la valvula se encontraba en 10 % y la mande a abrir a un 50 %, estoy recibiendo un 1 de el comparador 2 (CMP 2), y estoy recibiendo una señal de la negacion de la entrada digital 2 (DIN 2), recuerden esta señal como no esta en 0 % no esta siendo activada, osea que me esta mandando un 0, por eso la negamos con la (NOT 2) y asi mandando un 1 a la (AND 2) como esta compuerta logica en sus entradas tiene 2 confirmaciones y 1 negacion a su salida va a tener un 0, la salida de esa compuerta (AND 2), como va a la la compuerta (NOT 4)  y a la salida digital 2 (DOUT 2), como la compuerta (NOT 4), me niega ese 0 entonces voy a tener un 1 a la entrada de la (AND 1). como la (AND 1) esta recibiendo un 1 de el (CMP1), un 1 de la negacion de (DIN1), y esta recibiendo un 1 de la negacion de la (AND 2),  voy a tener un 1 para asi energizar la salida digital 1 (DOUT 1) y asi se encargara de energizar un *relay 1* de 24 vdc el cual al ser energizado permitira el paso de 110 vac para energizar los contactos A1 y A2 de el contactor, cuando estos contactos esten energizados a 110 vac  va a permitir el paso de 220 vac el cual energizara el motor electrico de la valvula hasta que alcance la posicion.

el problema se me esta presentando cuando quiero mandar la valvula desde un punto maximo a un punto minimo ejemplo de 50 % a 10 %, me gustaria que me colaboraran analizando el circuito y diciendome que falta para que se ejecute el programa sin conflictos, que le puedo añadir,que compuertas, necesito lluvia de ideas porfavor.

cualquier inquietud porfavor comunicarla, gracias

http://k14.kn3.net/D3051F899.jpg


----------



## Vitruvio (Ago 26, 2011)

La imagen que colgaste, no puedo verla, pero lo compensa la detallada explicación. 
Donde no ahondas en detalles es justamente en el problema que tienes. Si puedes ser más claro en eso, quizás a ti mismo se te ocurran más ideas.
Creo tener alguna idea, pero temo no haber entendido justamente cual es tu problema.


Saludos


----------



## shoker4 (Ago 28, 2011)

si no utiliza HART, seguramente usa protocolo RS485 para podes trasmitir sobre 4-20mA.
Como comentás en el punto 2, es verdad, la placa siempre o casi siempre está en el mismo gabinete de la válvula, pero ahi no hay problema con el ruido, el problema con el ruido es sobre la línea de trasmisión que suele tener desde unos pocos metros hasta varias decenas de metros según sea el caso.
Además de eso abría que remplazar el PCL o PC y seria muy engorroso para controlar la válvula por voltaje.
El protocolo RS485 es standard en todas las industrias.


Cristian, tiene la posibilidad de subir alguna foto de la placa?

Un abrazo


----------



## cristian martinez (Ago 28, 2011)

cristian martinez dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos mis compañeros de foros de electronica, el siguiente tema que creare es para pedirles su colaboracion con una secuencia que no me quiere cuadrar.
> la secuencia la estoy configurando en un controlador marca moore modelo 353, el principio de funcionamiento de este circuito logico, es controlar la posicion de una valvula motorizada, la cual recibe una señal de 4-20 mA (No es protocolo hart).
> hablando electricamente al recibir una señal de control (set point) se encargara de energizar un *relay 1* de 24 vdc el cual al ser energizado permitira el paso de 110 vac para energizar los contactos A1 y A2 de el contactor, cuando estos contactos esten energizados a 110 vac  va a permitir el paso de 220 vac el cual energizara el motor electrico de la valvula hasta que alcance la posicion que se le pidio esto es cuando la valvula va de un punto minimo a un punto maximo, ejemplo de 0 - 50 % (FORWARD).
> 
> ...


----------



## cristian martinez (Ago 28, 2011)

Buenas noches a todos mis compañeros de foros de electronica, el siguiente tema que creare es para pedirles su colaboracion con una secuencia que no me quiere cuadrar.
la secuencia la estoy configurando en un controlador marca moore modelo 353, el principio de funcionamiento de este circuito logico, es controlar la posicion de una valvula motorizada, la cual recibe una señal de 4-20 mA (No es protocolo hart).
hablando electricamente al recibir una señal de control (set point) se encargara de energizar un relay 1 de 24 vdc el cual al ser energizado permitira el paso de 110 vac para energizar los contactos A1 y A2 de el contactor, cuando estos contactos esten energizados a 110 vac va a permitir el paso de 220 vac el cual energizara el motor electrico de la valvula hasta que alcance la posicion que se le pidio esto es cuando la valvula va de un punto minimo a un punto maximo, ejemplo de 0 - 50 % (FORWARD).

para realizar el cambio de fase

cuando vamos a operar la valvula de un punto maximo a un minimo, ejemplo 50 % a 10 % el relay 2 debera ser energizado con 24 vdc el cual permitira el paso de 110 vac para energizar los contactos A1 y A2 de el contactor, cuando estos contactos esten energizados a 110 vac va a permitir el paso de 220 vac el cual energizara el motor electrico de la valvula hasta que alcance la posicion (REVERSE)




como pueden observar en la imagen anterior la primera señal de 4-20 mA proviene de un potenciometro, dicha señal llega a un bloque analogo el cual convierte en porcentaje la corriente osea que para 4 mA voy a tener 0 % y para 20 mA 100 %, ese bloque recibe el nombre de entrada analoga 1 (AIN 1), la otra señal proviene de controlador externo, esa señal entra a un bloque que recibe señales analogas, y las convierte en porcentaje, osea que para 4 mA voy a tener 0 % y para 20 mA 100 %, ese bloque recibe el nombre de entrada analoga 2 (AIN 2), las 2 señales analogas entran a un bloque comparador (CMP1), el cual trabaja de la siguiente manera:

recibe una señal de proceso (AIN1) (señal de retroalimentacion de la valvula) cuando digo retro alimentacion me refiero a un potenciometro acoplado al motor, el cual me dara la posicion real de la valvula.

recibe una señal el cual llamaremos set point (AIN2) la cual como dijimos anteriormente es una señal proveniente de un controlador externo.

el comparador puede trabajar en modo reverse o en modo direct.

cuando trabajamos el comparador en modo reverse, significa que a la salida del comparador (CMP1) voy a tener un 1 logico si y solo si la señal de retro alimentacion esta por debajo del set point y cuando esta señal alcance el set point o este por encima de este me manda un 0 logico, ejemplo: la valvula se encuentra en un 10 % de su posicion y la necesitamos en 50 %, entonces como la señal de retro alimentacion se encuentra en 10 % y la señal del set point se encuentra en 50 % me va a mandar un 1 logico a la salida hasta que alcance el set point cuando se alcance el set point se desactivara la salida del comparador y colocara un 0.

cuando trabajamos el comparador en modo direct , eso significa que la salida del comparador va a ser 1 cuando la señal de retroalimentacion sea mayor o igual al set point.

en mi diseño he utilizado un comparador en modo reverse, continuando con la explicacion del circuito, nos encontramos con una señal digital proveniente de un switch el cual me confirmara cuando la valvula este abierta al 100 %, este switch lo he instalado por proteccion a la valvula, osea que cuando esta llegue a su 100 %, me apague el motor y de esta manera este no siga funcionando pues me puede dañar el sistema reductor.
a esa entrada digital la he llamado (DIN1), como la valvula va a estar operando en puntos intermedios (1 - 99 %) el switch no va a estar activado osea que a la salida de ese bloque voy a tener un 0 logico, esa señal he decidido negarla con una compuerta NOT y a la salida de esa compuerta obviamente voy a tener un 1 logico.

el comparador que se encuentra en la parte de abajo (CMP 2) recibe y hace exactamente lo mismo que hace el comparador (CMP 1), recibiendo las mismas señales analogas (señal de retroalimentacion potenciometro y set point.

tambien nos encontramos con una señal digital proveniente de un switch el cual me confirmara cuando la valvula este cerrada al 0 %, este switch lo he instalado por proteccion a la valvula, osea que cuando esta llegue a su 0 %, me apague el motor y de esta manera este no siga funcionando pues me puede dañar el sistema reductor.
a esa entrada digital la he llamado (DIN 2), como la valvula va a estar operando en puntos intermedios (1 - 99 %) el switch no va a estar activado osea que a la salida de ese bloque voy a tener un 0 logico, esa señal he decidido negarla con una compuerta NOT y a la salida de esa compuerta obviamente voy a tener un 1 logico.

a continuacion entrare a explicar las compuertas AND, como ya saben, para que a la salida de la compuerta AND halla un 1 logico debo tener todas las entradas activadas en 1, en el momento entrare a explicar la compuerta AND de la parte inferior de la imagen (AND 2) esta compuerta recibe la señal de el comparador 1 (CMP1) la cual esta siendo negada por la (NOT 3), osea que me estaria mandando un 0 pues si lo recuerdan tengo activado los comparadores (CMP 1 y CMP 2) por que la valvula se encontraba en 10 % y la mande a abrir a un 50 %, estoy recibiendo un 1 de el comparador 2 (CMP 2), y estoy recibiendo una señal de la negacion de la entrada digital 2 (DIN 2), recuerden esta señal como no esta en 0 % no esta siendo activada, osea que me esta mandando un 0, por eso la negamos con la (NOT 2) y asi mandando un 1 a la (AND 2) como esta compuerta logica en sus entradas tiene 2 confirmaciones y 1 negacion a su salida va a tener un 0, la salida de esa compuerta (AND 2), como va a la la compuerta (NOT 4) y a la salida digital 2 (DOUT 2), como la compuerta (NOT 4), me niega ese 0 entonces voy a tener un 1 a la entrada de la (AND 1). como la (AND 1) esta recibiendo un 1 de el (CMP1), un 1 de la negacion de (DIN1), y esta recibiendo un 1 de la negacion de la (AND 2), voy a tener un 1 para asi energizar la salida digital 1 (DOUT 1) y asi se encargara de energizar un relay 1 de 24 vdc el cual al ser energizado permitira el paso de 110 vac para energizar los contactos A1 y A2 de el contactor, cuando estos contactos esten energizados a 110 vac va a permitir el paso de 220 vac el cual energizara el motor electrico de la valvula hasta que alcance la posicion.

el problema se me esta presentando cuando quiero mandar la valvula desde un punto maximo a un punto minimo ejemplo de 50 % a 10 %, me gustaria que me colaboraran analizando el circuito y diciendome que falta para que se ejecute el programa sin conflictos, que le puedo añadir,que compuertas, necesito lluvia de ideas porfavor.

cualquier inquietud porfavor comunicarla, gracias




http://minus.com/lbjA73hsvKLaUI

aqui te dejo el link de la imagen, me gustaria que detallaras el circuito con ayuda de la explicacion...muchas gracias


----------



## ricome (Oct 5, 2012)

A ti creo que te podria ir bien un pulsa mil esto lo tiene
www.krenel.com 
Es un convertidor de señal con entrada por contactos rapido/lento que lo puedes conectar
al PLC y da salida de 4/20mA o 0/10V


----------

